
Apple Operations SVP details supply chain safety changes due to Covid-19 - aspenmayer
https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/14/apple-operations-svp-details-supply-chain-safety-changes-due-to-covid-19/
======
aspenmayer
'A few actions it has taken at its supplier facilities:

Health screenings

Limiting density and enforcing strict social distancing

Requiring the use of PPE both during work and in common areas

Implementing enhanced deep cleaning protocols

Deploying masks and sanitizers to employees

'Apple has also redesigned and reconfigured factory floorpans at its suppliers
where needed. It has also introduced flexible work hours like staggered work
shifts to ensure social distancing measures can be maintained.

'In addition to executing protections at its own suppliers, Apple is sharing
its plans with NGOs and other organizations to help establish standards across
the industry.'

The Apple Supplier Responsibility subsite:

[https://www.apple.com/supplier-
responsibility/](https://www.apple.com/supplier-responsibility/)

Apple Supplier Responsibility 2020 Progress Report:

[https://www.apple.com/supplier-
responsibility/pdf/Apple_SR_2...](https://www.apple.com/supplier-
responsibility/pdf/Apple_SR_2020_Progress_Report.pdf)

